# Cleaning used tank? How do I get this white stuff OFF??



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

So this is once again about the 29g tank I was given. I love it (keep changing my ideas on what I want in it! I am now thinking maybe a gourami and a little school of rasboras as well as some corycats...Or a sorority of betta girls with the harlequin rasboras, corys and a few kuhli loaches... Then I just saw a picture of an African Butterfly fish and thought it was the coolest thing ever, but don't know if they can be in a community or not...decisions, decisions!) :lol:

Anyways, the whole point of this post before I got sidetracked, is about the actual tank. My boss admitted she was a horrible tank cleaner and would let her 4 goldfish sit in the tank until you could barely see them. :-( The tank has a horrible white film around the top where the water level was at, as well as all over the filter and the hood where the light shines through. I have scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed. I have rinsed, I have used vinegar, I have tried using a razor blade to scrape off the white stuff. Is it lime? Or from hard water? Is there anyway to get rid of it, or am I doomed to a icky looking tank? Are there any safe chemicals I can use to get the white film off? (I know I shouldn't complain because it was a free tank, but still) Thanks!


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never tried it, but I've read that lemon juice can get clean it off.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had pretty good luck with those tablets you use to clean dentures. I can't think of a brand name right off the top of my head though... Just fill up the tank and pop some (alot since its a large tank) in. It will sometimes lossen the film. 
Here's what I'm talking about.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Great ideas!! Will give them a shot! Thanks!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

from your pictures it looks like calcium build up .. anything that's acidic will remove it .. if vinegar scrub and lime-juice scrub .. doesn't get rid of it .. you can also make a paste out of white vinegar and baking soda .. apply it to the glass and let it stand for 1 hour .. then rinse it away .. 

if all of the above doesn't work .. put the aq on it's side (from the pictures the tank edges should hold maybe .5cm of liquid .. and then .. soak it in coke over night (the soda .. and has to be regular coke .. this is also a good way to clean toilet bowl rings) .. the acidity and carbonation will melt calcium away (just like when you put a tooth in coke over night .. the tooth will disintegrate and be completely gone the next morning ..

good luck ^_^


----------

